# Perfecting a Top/Bottom round over detail on sills



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

I recently completed trimming out 25 windows in the custom home I built this summer and fall. This trim project presented a few "firsts" for me. Overall I'm pretty happy with the results, but I wish I could have eliminated the faint line left over on the round over detail on the sills. 

I ran the 1x sill stock through my router table using a 1/2 round over bit. Once on the top and once on the bottom. This created a half circle round over detail. Ideally, this would have been seamless... but I wasn't able to get it perfect. There is a faint line left over less than 1/32 thick running the full length of the board exactly 1/2 inch (or center of the sill edge). My guess is that one of three things happened:

My bit height needed adjustment
My fence needed adjustment
My stock was slightly more than 1 inch thick

This was the first time I'd ever done a detail like this and I was flying by the seat of my pants. 

How would you have approached this?


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

On several things I have had a line left, I just
knock it off with some fine sandpaper.

Even when doing a setup on some scrap, the
stock will vary a little sometimes leaving a line
on the edge of the round over.

I think it may have been all three of your things.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

When I made the 1" bullnoseing on my kitchen cabinets I had the same problem. I hand sanded it away.


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks for the responses. glad to know i'm on the right path anyway.


----------

